# problem with slow download speed.



## quan chi (Jun 12, 2011)

guys i have a 512kbps lan connection but the problem is from past month i am getting very low download speed as low as 3kBps or 15-20 kBps instead of 60- 64kBps normal.i was exhausted complaining the service provider atlast he send a person to check.after checking he says the system is affected with virus and from their part there is no problem.
i checked with norton antivirus 2011 
spyware doctor and 
avast antivirus
for possible threats.but found none.but still the speed is slow.

*They say they cannot see my mac address.*

 kindly can anyone please tell me what is the problem here.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

quan chi said:


> *They say they cannot see my mac address.*


hmm seems weird. They should be able to see it. Any information about your Network adapter? Realtek?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you check with any other PC? Like getting a friends lappy and checking your net connection speeds?

It could be a virus attack but that is what they would say without verifying it too, so cant go with their word.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Like getting a friends lappy and checking your net connection speeds?


That won't work cuz friends' lappy's network interface would have a different MAC address. And cable connections are generally tied to MAC.

He should rather try Ubuntu Live CD on his own machine and try to get Internet/Network working.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like the ISP is throttling you due to overusage of the FUP.


----------



## R2K (Jun 12, 2011)

I also had this kinda problem but it was due to increased noise level on telephone line.
When they replaced the cables it got rectified...
But i have no idea abt the lan internet



SyGeek said:


> Looks like the ISP is throttling you due to overusage of the FUP.



i don't think they would decrease the speed to such an extend anyway...


----------



## quan chi (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:


> hmm seems weird. They should be able to see it. Any information about your Network adapter? Realtek?


yes.



ico said:


> He should rather try Ubuntu Live CD on his own machine and try to get Internet/Network working.


can you please guide me how to set the net. i have live ubuntu cd.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

Somehow get to the following Dialog box in Windows:


Spoiler



*johnsonyip.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/DNS-settings-in-Windows-7-network-connection-network-card.jpg


My network places --> Right click on Local Area Connection --> Properties --> IPv4 Properties. (rough instructions)

Boot into Ubuntu Live CD. (I hope it is 10.10 or later) --> Go to Network Manager and from there you will head to the following Dialog Box. Enter the same settings as you have in Windows.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OeEpS.png


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

R2K said:


> i don't think they would decrease the speed to such an extend anyway...


Very few ISPs limited to local regions sometimes do this, he hasn't mentioned the ISP so I thought this might be the case. Someone on the other forum encountered the exact same problem with the above cause like a few hours ago.



ico said:


> That won't work cuz friends' lappy's network interface would have a different MAC address. And cable connections are generally tied to MAC.


Really? I've been able to connect multiple devices via LAN and get the internet working successfully on my connection.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Very few ISPs limited to local regions sometimes do this, he hasn't mentioned the ISP so I thought this might be the case. Someone on the other forum encountered the exact same problem with the above cause like a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> Really? I've been able to connect multiple devices via LAN and get the internet working successfully on my connection.



ico is right! mac address will change.as i have to dial to connect.otherwise it will say access not permitted or username and password dosen't match.


----------

